# She's been throwing up all weekend



## DarlingSugar (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm new here & need some input/advice....

My 4yo chihuahua has been "in heat" since Friday. I never got her spayed because I was far too scared to have her operated on. I also never get her vaccinated due to stories of little dogs having bad reactions to the shots.

Anyway, her last "heat" was 7 months ago. This time, however, she began throwing up yellow foamy stuff & hasn't been able to keep any food down. She WANTS to eat human food, but not her dry food. She drinks water on her own a couple times per day. She hasn't been pooping much, but when she does it's solid, not loose or anything. She pees some, but not as much as usual.

What worries me is that it's been going on Friday, Saturday & Sunday. Sometimes over the weekend before she throws up, her body will tense up & she gets this really scared look on her face. I don't think it's seizures, but I could be wrong.

I'm seriously thinking of taking her to the vet Monday afternoon, but if anyone could offer any advice then that would be great.


----------



## DarlingSugar (Jun 6, 2011)

A small update: She just ate half of her biscuit from this morning that had been on the floor all day/night long. Then she drank alot of water. I hope this means she's finally feeling better.


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

I would take her strait away to the vet. Please take her to a ER vet today,dont wait until tomorrow! Please keep us posted.


----------



## DarlingSugar (Jun 6, 2011)

a little progress this morning with my doggie. She ate half a biscuit before bed, lots of water & kept it down. Threw up more yellow foamy liquid at 6am though. She just ate 2 snausage treats & some water. Hoping she keeps it down. No poo since Saturday though :-/

Right now she's on top of a heating pad on my lap.

Still may take her to the vet later today.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

If she's been throwing up that much I would think a vet visit would be in order. I would mine anyway.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree, I would see a vet. 

Did you know that snausages are one of the worst treats you can give? Read the ingredients. Truly awful. There are many threads here on diet and nutrition. I would guess that snausages could certainly cause the symptoms you describe.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Sounds like prvo she can die, she at least needs her baby series of shots, I have my vet give 1/2 the dose but more visits till all the vaccine is in her. I would get her to vet ASAP...


----------



## DarlingSugar (Jun 6, 2011)

I didn't know that Snausages was that awful. I'll stop using them then. What is a good healthy soft/chewy treat to use for a chihuahua?

Right now I'm boiling her a chicken breast & some rice. She's drinking water more often today & peed. Still no poop though. She hasn't thrown up since 6am...it is now Noon. She isn't lethargic or anything. She still barks at something outside the window & runs around the house. She's almost done bleeding from her heat cycle it seems.

I'm going to feed her some bland chicken breast & rice & see if she keeps it down today. I may call the vet this afternoon to get their opinion though.


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

I really hope you take her to the vet, I think it would be for the best. You would be really guilty if you were to leave her and something happened.
For piece of mind, i'd go to the vet.

You can use ZiwiPeak treats, small (and I mean tiny!) bits of meat, and I also buy dried unprocessed Liver for treats.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## DarlingSugar (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the tips on the treats. My dilemma in taking her to the vet is money, of course. I barely have enough left until Friday for gas for my husband to get to & from work. My vet requires payment at time of service. 

I fed her a couple tablespoons of boiled chicken & rice. She wasn't much interested in the rice, but she gobbled up the chicken. So far so good. She's not thrown up. My vet is open until 9pm tonight & it's 1:30pm now, so I have plenty of time to take her in if she ends up vomiting her meal after all.

She's had NO loose stool at all, so that makes me think it's not something serious. However, I may take her in for peace of mind anyways since she's never even been to the vet yet & she's 4yo.


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

DarlingSugar said:


> However, I may take her in for peace of mind anyways since she's never even been to the vet yet & she's 4yo.


Never been to the vet???

There could be a major underlying problem at this point. Has she ever had any vaccines? Please take her to the vet. I've sold clothes, electronics, etc. before when my cat was ill and I had a 1700$ vet bill to deal with on a minimum wage, 20-hour-a-week paycheck. PLEASE do what needs to be done to take your dog into the vet.

Lots of people don't vaccinate but I'm not one of them. I get them 6 weeks apart and I ask for smaller doses, but I live in an area where rabies is prevalent and the risks are pretty much the same...plus it's illegal in my state to not vaccinate for rabies. He may or may not get his DHPP-L. I'm still researching. No bordatella. A yearly annual, however, is just common sense. Preventative and diagnostic care is incredibly important. 

For now, her symptoms may be masked. Next time you may not be so lucky.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I agree 110% with Deerboy's Momma, Please take to vet even if you have to sell something, give them post dated check if you can,


----------



## DarlingSugar (Jun 6, 2011)

Update:

I fed her 2 small meals of boiled chicken with rice today. She hadn't thrown up for almost 12 hours, so I thought we were in the clear...Well, she just threw up everything in her stomach from today.

I'm taking her to the vet in an hour =(


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

That is great news (the vet trip, not the vomiting)...please keep us updated. I'll keep your girl in my thoughts.


----------



## *Zoey* (May 25, 2011)

If I were you I'd take her to the vet. It may be something very serious or maybe someting that can be easily fixed with the right meds.


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Some better soft treats are:

Blue Buffalo treats.. They have grains but are healthier.

ZiwiPeak treats.

Zuke's Mini Naturals.


----------



## DarlingSugar (Jun 6, 2011)

back home from vet. She was constipated & starting to get dehydrated. She was a given a shot of antibiotic & a shot to stop the vomiting. Also she had an xray & was given a colonic, plus fluids injected under her skin. She should be just fine, but if she throw up in the next 24hrs, I have to call the vet & possibly bring her back in for bloodwork. He also sent me home with FortiFlora supplements to be given daily on her food. Total bill was $250....ouch. Had to use my Motherinlaw's credit card since we have no money until Friday.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I know how it is, but you did the right thing! My Izzie recently got VERY sick, we honestly didn't think she was going to make it, and the Vet didn't think so either. Her total bill was $350, and she had a lot of the same things your pup did. Luckily for us, just like you, a family member was able to put it on their credit card and we are making big payments to them.


----------



## DarlingSugar (Jun 6, 2011)

I just couldn't believe the vet office said that I couldn't take my dog home if I couldn't pay half right then & there. I almost had a panic attack thinking of having to leave her.


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

The vet bills are tough with pets. But unfortunately that's one of the terms that we agree to when we decide to give them a home. We wouldn't have a child and then expect not to take he/she to the dentist or to bring them to a doctor if they were sick. You did the right thing by taking your girl to the vets.

Just a tip for you, when looking at treats, for when she is better, go with the kind that have just a few ingredients and are natural. If you can't pronounce it/don't know what it is, pick something else.

I hope she will be ok, please keep us updated with her progress.


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

DarlingSugar said:


> I just couldn't believe the vet office said that I couldn't take my dog home if I couldn't pay half right then & there. I almost had a panic attack thinking of having to leave her.


The vet's office where I had that high bill at told me that they wouldn't even start treatment until I paid off at least half, and that if I didn't pay the rest when I picked him up, they would stop treatment and I couldn't take him home. This is AFTER they told me that he wasn't doing well and that he was getting worse...he had been there for two hours but because they hadn't been able to get ahold of me (I was in school), they had thought it was okay to just not do anything for my on-the-brink-of-death cat. Then, when I got there to pick him up, they told me he wasn't UTD on his rabies vaccine and they wouldn't release him until he had his shot. I started flipping out in the office and screamed at the secretary that their ~bleeping~ vet had given him the shot six months ago at a Cat's Night Out clinic and to re-check her ~bleeping~ paperwork. She found the paperwork rather quickly after that point and I got my cat back.

Needless to say I switched vets.


----------



## DarlingSugar (Jun 6, 2011)

That's awful, Deerboy's Momma. Some vets are heartless.

A little update on my chihuahua...I gave her a tiny bit of boiled chicken breast at 6am this morning. We went back to sleep, then I woke up at 10am to see her having her seizure-like episode on the bed, which always follows with throwing up. So I took her to the kitchen & rubbed her repeatedly, but she never threw up. Hopefully that shot she got last night stopped the vomiting. She moans when I rub her though. I don't think it's a moan of pain, more of a moan that it feels good...not sure. God I hope I don't have to take her back to the vet cause I simply can't. At least not until next week. I want her to get better already! I'm so frustrated, scared, nervous right now =(


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

DarlingSugar said:


> I just couldn't believe the vet office said that I couldn't take my dog home if I couldn't pay half right then & there. I almost had a panic attack thinking of having to leave her.


Oh wow, that's harsh.  Not to mention if you had to leave her, there would be additional boarding charges. I would seriously consider changing vets if I were you. 

I've always been very upfront with my vet about finances, ask them detailed questions about how much this or that is going to cost, and they are very aware that I don't make a lot of money and every penny counts. But they also know I'm very responsible about my dogs' care. There have been times I haven't had all the money up front to pay for something, and I've always told them so before making the appointment. They have never failed to work with me...either reducing a charge, eliminating something from the bill if it wasn't absolutely necessary or whatever, and also being willing to work out some kind of payment plan with me. That may be because I've proven to be a good customer, because they know me now, because I'm responsible about my pets' care.......whatever it is, I'm grateful for their consideration.


----------



## DarlingSugar (Jun 6, 2011)

Another update:
She was doing good all day today. No "spells". No throwing up. She ate some boiled chicken with the packet of FortiFlora. Also had some Gerber Chicken & gravy babyfood. She still has not pooped though since her colonic at the vet. So I called the vet tonight right before they closed to tell him how she was doing. He said it sounds like she's on the mend & to call him on Friday since he's off on Thursday.

Well, shortly after I hung up, she had a "spell" & threw up a huge pile of clear mucus liquid with a little chicken in it. So I went from a positive mood to being all upset all over again. I hate this so much =(


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

I would get a second opion and try another vets. What sort of vets tells you to call back in 2 days because he has a day off? A good vet would have given you a colleague's name to check up with.
I'm really sorry this is happening to you, I wouldn't want this for anyone.

In the UK we have a national vets called the PDSA. They only ask for a donation and it's for emergency treatments, it's like an animal charity vets. Could you google to see if you have something that's similar nearby?


----------



## DarlingSugar (Jun 6, 2011)

UPDATE:

She hasn't thrown up in 24hrs. I got her to eat some boiled chicken with the probiotic liquid from the vet. Then I gave her a teaspoon of low fat cottage cheese. So I did some online research & found a canned food that will help settle her tummy & build her immune system back up. So I bought her a can of Natural Balance Chicken & Sweet Potato canned food at the pet store & she LOVED it. Her appetite has been almost nonexistent for days. She's managed to keep it down!! 

However, she still hasn't pooped.

I was totally planning on taking her to get bloodwork tomorrow if she wasn't better. God, I hope she is finally on the mend!!


----------



## Zin (Jun 11, 2011)

You didnt get your dog vaccinated because you have "heard" of little dogs having bad reactions to the shots? For some reason I find that by far one of the worst excuses ever for not getting their shots. I personally have never heard of one of these reactions and have bred miniature schnauzers 8 years so far. All our puppies get shots at 6 weeks old and we have had about 50 puppies in our care. Never to see a reaction. Maybe they are less common then that or we were just lucky. I just had my first/new chihuahua vaccinated for $62.50, think about the savings you could be making right now in the case that you could have prevented its illness with the immunization. 

Onto the next absurd thing... never seen a vet in 4 years? Okay seriously I realize that times are hard, but why take the responsibility of an animal if you cannot properly care for it. Meaning food, vet bills, etc. I know dogs are lovely but realize they are a lot of work. 

Im glad you finally took the dog to the vet, but get its vaccinations up to par please. You will in the end save yourself a lot of pain n agony when you spend an entire pay cheque on a dogs vet bill.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Zin said:


> I personally have never heard of one of these reactions and have bred miniature schnauzers 8 years so far.


We had 3 pups in Jan & one of them reacts to every vaccination he has had yet & the severity got worse. Even being premedicated he showed a bit of a reaction. I also know of someone on this board (I'm sure there is more than one) who's Chi almost died because of a vaccination. Reactions to vacs are more common than you may think. Saying that....not vaccinating because you heard of the stories isn't a good enough excuse to not have them done. I personally believe in minimizing vaccinations. We do the puppy series & one year "booster" of distemper, parvo & rabies & the only vac they'll see after that is their rabies every 3 years. They will be titered for parvo & distemper & only be revaccinated if their immunity isn't sufficient.



To the OP...I'm glad your baby is feeling better. I'd try to get her back in for some basic vaccinations.... You can look into carecredit as well which is a credit card many vets accept. We have an account for the "just in cases". Better safe than sorry I figure!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Smoke has a reaction to his shots that is rather extreme. He will be premedicated from now on. But, since he had all his puppy shots, he will be getting just his rabies from now on. Tico gets a high fever with his. Not sure we can premedicate for that, but I make sure he is cool and comfortable after. All my other dogs are just fine with any shot.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I have heard of some terrible stories on dogs that were vaccinated,so "ZIN" you are lucky that none of yours had reaction !


----------



## DarlingSugar (Jun 6, 2011)

I just loved getting judged & yelled at on a brand new place that I just joined. *rolling my eyes*. Maybe ZIN should try Googling all the MILLIONS of findings on chihuahua's & reactions to vaccinations. 

They are overrated. Why do you think so many MILLIONS of children now have autism? Vaccinations would be the likely culprit, but that's a whole nother topic that isn't dog related so I'll shut up.

My doggie hasn't thrown up in 2 days. She finally pooped yesterday. She's eating her dry food now, plus some grain-free canned & a little cottage cheese. She's also back to her perky self, so it appears that all is now well. Thank you everyone for your helpful advice!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I am soooo glad your dog is feeling better. What a trial you've had with her. It's so scary when they get sick and you can't find the reason.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

So glad she's better ! i hope you stay as most of us are here to help


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

hhhmmmm....a new members very first post is to give someone a lecture! maybe that first post should have been in the newbie section to introduce themselves first!

Glad to hear your little one is doing better....and yes, I hope you stick around...most people here are very understanding and full of helpful advice! ;-)


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I have had two Pom's reaction to shots, and one had lots of seizures from that point on. with Amberleah I had the dose cut in half. and no lipo till later..


----------



## DarlingSugar (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I definitely plan on sticking around. This is an excellent Chihuahua community full of TONS of useful information. No one-time-judging-poster is going to chase me away *giggle*


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't blame you from being scared of vaccinations! I am too, but I believe I'm more scared of not getting them. It's a double-edged sword. There's been some threads on here pertaining to vaccinations that you might want to look up that makes a lot of sense when you're ready to vaccinate, like only allowing vet to give half of a recommended dose. It's been said that the doses are premeasured for average size dogs, which chi's are not. Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

My Bu nearly died from Rabies. His rabies shot was due but I had decided I wouldn't risk his life for his receiving it. I did have a titre done and he is amply protected. Count me in as one whose dog nearly died, but I still believe they should be vaccinated.


----------



## DarlingSugar (Jun 6, 2011)

A 2-week update...
She's been doing great, but this morning she threw up that stomach bile stuff twice. God, I hope this is NOT the start to another bad episode like before. I think she had her dry food too early in the evening last night, so her belly went too long without eating something. I need to make sure I give her a teaspoon of some highquality canned food (right now it's Wellness Beef Stew) before bedtime. I have plans today with a friend so now I'm worried if I should leave her or not. This sucks =(


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

If it's just the bile looking stuff and you fed her, she should be ok. Since she has been fine for two weeks, I personally would go do my thing, but of course, you need to do what is comfortable for you.


----------



## DarlingSugar (Jun 6, 2011)

It was just the bile stuff around 8am & then 10am this morning. She slept for a couple hours, then I fed her a tiny bit of some boiled chicken at Noon. She kept it down & continued to sleep. She woke up at 2pm to poo & pee, so I fed her a tablespoon of cottage cheese & a tablespoon of canned food. She drank some water after she ate & went back to sleep. I'm going to keep my plans. Hopefully I don't come back home to vomit in her bed inside her cage *fingers crossed*


----------



## DarlingSugar (Jun 6, 2011)

It's now 3:30pm & she just threw up everything she ate. Dammit =(


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

How is she today?


----------



## DarlingSugar (Jun 6, 2011)

She ate a little bit of dry food at 7pm last night, then threw it up at 9:30pm. Then threw up yellow stomach bile at 11:30pm also. I gave her 5mg of Pepcid A/C before bed since the vet had told me to do so when she was sick last time. We went to bed at 3am & slept til Noon & she didn't throw up at all. She drank some water when we woke up, peed, now she's sleeping again. I'm going to see if she keeps the water down first before I try feeding her a tiny bit.


----------



## rudy's gal (May 8, 2011)

Hey Darling - is she coughing? Or hacking like she is choking? My friend's dog was diagnosed on Friday with kennel cough. She was coughing so hard she was vomiting 8+ times a day. Her bordetella shot failed and she contracted the disease from somewhere. Especially since you don't vaccinate, could this perhaps be a possibility?

GOOD LUCK and good vibes!!!! You must be scared


----------



## DarlingSugar (Jun 6, 2011)

She had a couple hour long episode of hacking/coughing a few months ago, but that was the only time. 
I fed her a teaspoon of canned food mixed with the FortiFlora (probiotic) powder that my vet gave me from the last time. She's kept it down today. So knock on wood that it's over with. I'm going to give her the other half of the Pepcid A/C pill tonight at bedtime. I think it really helped her.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

I surely hope your little one gets settled down and has no more problems. I can sympathize with the financial thing ... I live on a fixed income and although I have dog care in my budget ... a really big expense would blow me away! I have gone to the same vets for over 15 years though, so they know me and have offered to let me make payments if I need to. I always ask what anything will cost and set money aside for dentals or something like that. When my little albino ferret had cancer, the vet took her home with him every night for five nights to give her care and medication. Sadly, she never responded and I had to have her PTS. The only charge the vet sent me was for her medication ... nothing for his time and care at home. I am so lucky to have vets that actually care about the animals and want to give them the best care they can.

Jeanette


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

LadyJ said:


> I surely hope your little one gets settled down and has no more problems. I can sympathize with the financial thing ... I live on a fixed income and although I have dog care in my budget ... a really big expense would blow me away! I have gone to the same vets for over 15 years though, so they know me and have offered to let me make payments if I need to. I always ask what anything will cost and set money aside for dentals or something like that. When my little albino ferret had cancer, the vet took her home with him every night for five nights to give her care and medication. Sadly, she never responded and I had to have her PTS. The only charge the vet sent me was for her medication ... nothing for his time and care at home. I am so lucky to have vets that actually care about the animals and want to give them the best care they can.
> 
> Jeanette


 Can I have your vet?

Actually I gotta say the vet i'm going to is a bigger company -here 4 locations is huge- is really good but I can almost guarantee I would never get that kind of amazing care like you. very very jealous!!


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

mooberry said:


> Can I have your vet?
> 
> Actually I gotta say the vet i'm going to is a bigger company -here 4 locations is huge- is really good but I can almost guarantee I would never get that kind of amazing care like you. very very jealous!!


If you're anywhere in east Tennessee in the Knoxville/Oak Ridge area, come on down! There are four vets at the practice, a husband and wife and another young lady and one man that specializes is small animals, guinea pigs, hamsters, ferrets. He took care of my little ferret. They are all equally nice. The lady who takes care of my dogs is very good. She saw me through my Bichon girl's cancer and her loss. She came to my house to put my sweet girl to sleep and it meant a lot. She hugged me and cried with me. She saw my little boy Bichon through cancer, too, and he did very well and is now cancer free. She is a good vet, but is compassionate, too, and takes good care of her patients' owners, as well as the pets. She's worth her weight in gold dog biscuits! )

Jeanette


----------

